# Stolen deer



## osbmail (Mar 6, 2014)

Shot a deer this week had it hanging in tree. Woke up this morning and it was gone ,1/2 inch rope it was hanging from was cut.Never thought anybody would steal a deer.It was not a trophy buck just a small doe.Made a police report they said it was first time they every heard of anything like that.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have heard of it happing many times back years ago. Farm folks would display their deer in a tree in the front yard. then City people who were supposed to be hunting wild steal the deer at night.

Didn't take long and the pride disappeared and folks hung their deer in the barn garage or some shed.
With the way some people are today I don't even display my deer on my truck coming home from deer camp.

 Al


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Free food is tempting.


----------



## osbmail (Mar 6, 2014)

I guess I can't hang pigs outside anymore.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have heard of this happening a few times but it is usually a nice buck in one report I think it was just the head that was taken


being a small doe , it wouldn't surprise me if it was antis who want to make sure it gets a proper burial to ensure it is 100% wasted rather than provide meals and hide sold to make gloves from.


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

are you 100% sure it was DEAD?


----------



## osbmail (Mar 6, 2014)

first seen it was missing and thought dogs or the knot came untied.But it took a sharp knife to cut 1/2 inch rope.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Wat about the small GPS TRACTER hidden in the next deer? Not sure what they cost.was thinking of getting some for keys and dogs.


----------



## osbmail (Mar 6, 2014)

I was thinking of setting up a trail camera we live on back roads I bet it would not hard figure out who it was if I had a picture.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have thought about security cameras before but I just haven't ever had a problem we do keep the deer behind the house now and not out by the road , part because we heard of these reports of nice deer stolen and part because the tree we use died and was cut down. there are other trees out front we could use but the easier tree is in back.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear you lost your deer. I guess this is an example of why preppers shouldn't tell the world what they are doing. Those same people that stole your deer would probably come calling and take what they want during a SHTF scenario, rather than prepping for themselves.


----------



## osbmail (Mar 6, 2014)

I thought of putting a sign up where it was stolen this is 75 yards from my bedroom window,deer was shot at 125 yards just FYI.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

osbmail said:


> I thought of putting a sign up where it was stolen this is 75 yards from my bedroom window,deer was shot at 125 yards just FYI.



you might find a sign the next morning written on recycled paper , yes but we drive a a silent electric car and wear hemp socks dipped in natural gum rubber as shoes , you didn't even hear a leaf russle ! meat is murder!


----------

